# Balcony Potato Plan



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I just harvested my potatoes that were planted in May.








I don't have any scales so I'm not sure of the weight. The space taken up by this crop is a little over 1 sq ft. When the potato plant was maximum height it was around 3 feet. A pretty nice haul I think.

I have limited space so I have been thinking of ways to maximize my balcony. My plan next spring is to build 3 planter benches that can fit 10, 10 gallon planters. Growth potential can reach 80lbs or so every 4 months. Not bad at all. Just need to make stews with them and can them.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks great. A lot better than my potatoes did down here in southern AZ. But container planted potatoes were ready in late March.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Your home grown will taste better. Likely has to do more with the mind than taste buds but enjoy anyway. 

It is fun, you save some money good deal all the way around.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks great! One thing I would consider when making your boxes is the weight if you are on the second floor. Dirt compacted can be very heavy. When I lived in an apartment I decided I want a fish pond on my second story balcony. I had to calculate how many gallons I could get away with before it might be putting too much stress on balcony.

With that said you might want to check out this method for potatoes.

Grow 100 lbs. Of Potatoes In 4 Square Feet: {How To} : TipNut.com


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Looks great. A lot better than my potatoes did down here in southern AZ. But container planted potatoes were ready in late March.


That's some intense heat you have in May through September down in AZ. I've thought about trying them indoors during our winter... The problem then is light. Would need some grow lights for sure.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Your home grown will taste better. Likely has to do more with the mind than taste buds but enjoy anyway.
> 
> It is fun, you save some money good deal all the way around.


They are surprisingly easy to grow here.

Gonna make some chips tomorrow after work.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Looks great! One thing I would consider when making your boxes is the weight if you are on the second floor. Dirt compacted can be very heavy. When I lived in an apartment I decided I want a fish pond on my second story balcony. I had to calculate how many gallons I could get away with before it might be putting too much stress on balcony.
> 
> With that said you might want to check out this method for potatoes.
> 
> Grow 100 lbs. Of Potatoes In 4 Square Feet: {How To} : TipNut.com


That's a good point about the weight capacity. I will have to ask about it. I have a grill, chairs, table, 3 10 gallon plants, 2 5 gallon plants, 3 1 gallon plants, and a cactus. I'm going to have to move the grill somewhere else as well as the chairs and table with my idea.

The only thing that concerns me about the potato tower is a lot of weight in a small area. Spread out it is much safer. It is a great idea though, and I'll look into it...now you have given me more area to work with lol.

4 potato towers says I??? Hmmm


----------

